# مشكلة في الثلاجة النوفروست فل لي من ناصح



## علي عبدالرحمن ** (21 يوليو 2009)

السادة مهندسي التبريد والتكييف في البداية اشكركم لما تقدموه لنا من بعض علمكم زادكم الله علما ونفع بكم
المشكلة
ثلاجة 14 قدم ايديال نو فروست تعمل بكفاءة عالية جدا في بداية التشغيل لمدة ساعتين ثم تقل كفاءة التبريد تدريجيا حتى يتلاشى التبريد نهائياً 
مع العلم تم تغير الثرموستات اكثر من مرة كذالك التايمر وبعد كل مرة يتم التغير تعمل بكفاءة ايام قليلة ثم تعاود فصولها البايخة ... وللعلم ايضا زهبت لتوكيل ايديال ولم يتم الاصلاح
فهلا يا فحول التكيف والتبريد اجد عندكم من حل يريحنا من هذا العطل المزمن
وجزاكم الله كل الخير وجعلكم من النافعين​


----------



## ابوروميساء (21 يوليو 2009)

*مشكلة فى الثلاجة النوفروست*

اخى يوجد عندى بعض المقترحات

1ـيجب التاكد من قيمة التيارالموجود الداخل الى الثلاجة
2ـيجب التاكد من الفيشة للمصدر التيار
3ـ يجب التاكد من الفيشةبتاعت الثلاجة
4ـقم بعمل الاتى حرك بكرة الثرموستات على وضع الصفر ثم قم بتحركها مرة اخرى على وضع واحد وفى هذة الحالة اذا سمعت صوت تشغيل الموتور يدل ذلك ان العيب الوفرلود
5ـاخيرا والله العلم يكون العيب في بلوف الضاغط
الله اعلى والعلم


----------



## ابوروميساء (21 يوليو 2009)

*مشكلة فى الثلاجة النوفروست*

اخى يوجد عندى بعض المقترحات

1ـيجب التاكد من قيمة التيارالموجود الداخل الى الثلاجة
2ـيجب التاكد من الفيشة للمصدر التيار
3ـ يجب التاكد من الفيشةبتاعت الثلاجة
4ـقم بعمل الاتى حرك بكرة الثرموستات على وضع الصفر ثم قم بتحركها مرة اخرى على وضع واحد وفى هذة الحالة اذا سمعت صوت تشغيل الموتور يدل ذلك ان العيب الوفرلود
5ـاخيرا والله العلم يكون العيب في بلوف الضاغط
الله اعلى والعلم


----------



## علي عبدالرحمن ** (21 يوليو 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر اخي الفاضل ابوروميساء المشكلة ن الموتور يعمل بحالة جيدة لكن اللذي يمنع كفاءة التبريد هو تكون كمية كبيرة من الثلج على المبخر ما هي طريقة العلاج مع العلم اننا قمنا بتغير التايمر اكثر من مرة وبعد كل مرة تعمل الثلاجة بحالة جيدة اعدة ايام ثم تعود مرة اخرى كما كانت
حتى عندما زهبت الثلاجة الى التوكيل لم يتم الاصلاح 
وعادت كما زهبت 
عالعموم لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## جلال عبد الستار (21 يوليو 2009)

حاول تخليها فى مكان فيه هواء

شيل الغطاء اللى على وحدة التكثيف وحطها فى مكان فيه هواء او تحت المروحة ولو عملت نفس الحكاية شوف التايمر


----------



## محمد طاحون (22 يوليو 2009)

المشكلة فى الثرموديسك الخاص بدورة الساخانات اذا كان الثلج بيتكون على كامل المبخر
ا


----------



## اشرف 66 (22 يوليو 2009)

عزيزى صاحب المشكله

4 مشاكل ما فى خامس

اولا فحص السخان
ثانيا فحص الترمستات العاكس ( الطبه )
ثالثا التايمر و تقول تم تغيرووو
رابعا اهم شى مصرف المااء

عزيزيى 

هل ارقام التايمر بعد تغيرو صحيحه يعنى كل لون ع رقمه ام لا؟

شكرا الك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أوقف تشغيل الثلاجة حتي يذوب الثلج و تأكد من أن مصرف مياه التكاثف سالك
تأكد من أن أطراف التايمر موصلة بطريقة صحيحة 
تأكد من أن مروحة الفريزر تعمل 
تأكد من أن اسخان اذابة الصقيع ( الثلج ) المتراكم على ملفات الفريزر سليم بالقياس و كذلك الثرموستات الطبق المتصل به
السؤال ك هل أعيد شحن الثلاجة بالفريون اذا كان قد تم فيرجي تفريغ شحنة الفريون و تجفيف مسارات الفريون بالنيتروجين أو الهواء الجاف الساخن ثم تغيير الفلتر قبل اعادة شحنها بالفريون و يتم أثناء عملية الشحن مراقبة صوت تدفق الفريون عبر الانبوب الخانق ( الكابيلري تيوب ) فاذا توقف الصوت فهذا يعني أنه توجد رطوبة في مسارات الفريون تتجمع و تتجمد عند فوهة انطلاق الفريون من الانبوب الى داخل انابيب الفريزر و بالتالي يتم استخدام فلتر مجفف من نوع جيد بعد تفريغ و تنظيف مسارات الفريون بهواء ساخن مع ملاحظة تدفئة منطقة تلاقي الانبوب الخانق مع بداية انابيب الفريزر تسخينا زمنيا و ليس لحظيا بلهب خافت لايضر منطقة التسخين أو باستخدام لمبة هالوجين 150 وات و هو الافضل ولاعلاقة بالفولت أو الامبير بهذه الحالة ولا الكمبرسور طالما هو يعمل بكفاءة و أعتقد أن صوت الكمبرسور ينخفض كلما حدث السدد في الكابليري
هذا و الله الموفق


----------



## علي عبدالرحمن ** (22 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الاعزاء كل من رد وحاول ارشادي لكم مني جزيل الشكر وموفور الاحترام
واخص بالشكر في البداية السادة القائمين على هذا المنتدى القيم والنافع والمعلم ادارة واشراف
الاخ العزيز مهندس ابوروميساء
الاخ العزيز مهندس جلال عبدالستار
الاخ العزيز مهندس محمد طاحون
الاخ العزيز مهندس اشرف 66
الاخ العزيز مهندس صبري
جميعا لكم مني جزيل الشكر ومنكم نتعلم و جعلكم الله من النافعين
لكن المشكلة تبدو معقدة 
فأنا اعمل فني تبريد وتكيف 
وعندما استدعاني صاحب الثلاجة المذكورة وذهبت وكلي ثقة ان الموضوع سهل وبسيط
وجدت الاتي حتى تكونوا معي ويتضح الامر امام حضراتكم
الثلاجة تعمل لمدة ساعتين بكفاءة عالية جداً اي قبل تكون الثلج على المبخر بكثافة شديدة
وعلمت من الرجل انه استقدم قبلي كم من الفنيين لأصلاحها وكل واحد قام بتغير التايمر او الثرموستات
المهم ان بعد كل مرة تعمل الثلاجة بكفاءة عالية لعدة ايام ثم تعود لطبيعتها مرة اخرى .... حتى انه ابلغ التوكيل وجاءوا واخذوا الثلاجة وقاموا بالاصلاح بعدها عملت بكفاءة لمدة طويلة عن المرات السابقة لكنها عادت من جديد ...
المهم
ما فعلته عندما ذهبت وجدت الاتي حوض المياه الموجود به المكثف جاف وخالي من المياه تماما ... اسبشرت خيراً وقلت اني وجدت مصدر العطل وسهل اصلاحه
رفعت الغطاء الموجود على المبخر وجدت كتلة من الثلج الكثيف عليه.. قمت بفك المبخر واخراجه من مكانه وانتظرت فترة ليست بالقصيرة حتى بدأ الثلج في الانصهار
فحصت كل شئ يعمل فأيقنت ان المشكلة لا تخرج عن خرطوم تصريف المياه لحوض المكثف 
لكن بعد فترة من انصهار الثلج وجدت الخرطوم بدأ في انزال المياه... شعرت بخيبة الامل وعدت وفحصت مرة ثانية كل شئ يعمل إلا انني وجدت سلك مفصول عن عمد ولما سألت الرجل من قام بهذا ... طبعا قال معرفش ... السلك مفصول من الروزتة من قبلها ومن بعدها ويوجد الطرف قبل الروزتة اما الطرف الاخر الخارج منها فغير موجود ... حاولت اعرف المكان الذي كان موصل اليه لكن للأسف لم اعرف الى اي جهة كان بتجه
كل ما فعلته انني اعدت كل شئ كما كان بعد التأكر من تنظيف فتحة خرطوم التصريف .. وطلبت من الرجل ان يضعها في مكان به هواء 
وانصرفت 
لكني حتى الان لا اعرف مصدر العطل
هذا ما حدث
ملحوظة الثلاجة لم يتم شحنها بالفريون من قبل
مرة ثانية لكم مني جزيل الشكر
علي عبدالرحمن​*


----------



## خالدة نصرت (23 يوليو 2009)

أحي العزيز هذة الحالة التي معك ومن بيان كلامك الأخير وبعد تأكدك من كل المراحل ,,تأكد من هيتر صرف الماء هل يعمل وهو ذو واطيه منخفظة وعلى شكل فرشة ألمنيوم تحت المبخرو,,ولايمكن تراكم الثلج على المبخر الى بعد يومين واذا تراكم قبلها فالسبب التايمر حيث لايكمل الدورة..والسبب الرئيسي لتراكم الثلج على المبخر وبسرعة هو عدم أشتغال المروح بصورة صحيحة فتأكد من أسلاكها جيداً وهل تعمل مع فتح الباب وأغلاقة اي البابيين,,أو متحسس الثلج لايعمل بصورة صحيحة اي يفصل على الهيتر قبل ان يذوب الثلج فتأكد من متحسس الثلج وهل هو ذو سلكين أم أربع وفحة خارجياً أي وضعة في تعريضة لبرودة منخفضة وفحص قطبية,,وهذة أهم الأعطال المزعجة التي تدوخ الفنيين.


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

*مشكلة تراكم الجليد*

عليك فحص دارة التسخين والتأكد من :
1- التايمر 
2- السخان
3- حساس الديفروست
4- التوصيلات الكهربائية 
قد يكون هناك سلك به قطع جزئي يفصل ويوصل وهو غير واضح بالعين المجردة 
افحص التوصيلات بمقاس الأوم


----------



## علي عبدالرحمن ** (23 يوليو 2009)

*الاخ العزيز مهندس خالد نصرت 
تقبل شكري وتقديري
اشكرك على معلوماتك القيمة وقد تكون الاقرب للحل لكن هناك شيئان محيران 
الاول : هو لماذا عند تغير التايمر تعمل الثلاجة بكفاءة عالية لعدة ايام ثم تعود مرة اخرى لطبيعتها وتم هذا اكثر من مرة بناءا على ما قاله صاحب الثلاجة
الثاني : هو السلك المفصول عن عمد يوجد منه الطرف المفصول قبل الروزتة لكن بعد الروزتة غير موجود واين كان يتصل ( لون السلك المفصول بيج )
من كلامك اشك قد تكون المشكلة فعلاً في متحسس الثلج لكن ما علاقة هذا بعمل الثلاجة بكفاءة بعد كل مرة يتغير فيها التايمر لعدة ايام 
لكن تقبل خالص تقديري وشكري
اخي الكريم مهندس فارس موراد اغا
تقبل شكري وتقديري واحترامي
يبدو واتمنى ان المشكلة ستكمن في حساس الديفروست كما اشرت انت والخ الفاضل خالد نصرت
تقبلا مني كل التقدير​*


----------



## اشرف 66 (23 يوليو 2009)

إلا انني وجدت سلك مفصول عن عمد ولما سألت الرجل من قام بهذا ... طبعا قال معرفش ... السلك مفصول من الروزتة من قبلها ومن بعدها ويوجد الطرف قبل الروزتة اما الطرف الاخر الخارج منها فغير موجود ... حاولت اعرف المكان الذي كان موصل اليه لكن للأسف لم اعرف الى اي جهة كان بتجه

عزيزى
كلام جميل جدا توصلت الى العطل الرئيسى اى تم الغاء سلك انت لا تعرف اين يتجه او باى شىء موصول
لهذا
انصحك بتتبع شبكه الكهرب العطال هنا فى شبكه كهرباء الثلاجه


----------



## شريف عبد الله (24 يوليو 2009)

*وجهة نظر*

الأخ الفاضل
اتوقع ان المشكلة كلها فى تكوين الثلج على المبخر بكثافة تعيق حركة الهواء بالثلا جة
و الدليل
انها تعمل بكفاءة فى البداية ثم ينخفض الاداء 
والسبب (والله اعلم)
1- افحص جوانات الثلاجة هل هى محكمة الغلق ام لا؟
2- هل المروحة تعمل با ستمرار ام انها تفصل احيانا (الزرار المركب بجانب زرار اللمبة بيعلق مثلا)؟
3- لو المروحة متركب عليها ثرمو ديسك(من النوع اللى بيوصل لما يشعر بالبرودة مثل الثلاجة الكريازى)تأكد انه كذلك بمعنى انه لو كان يفصل لما يشعر بالبرودة اذن المروحة هتشتغل فترة الى ان يصل التبريد لدرجة معينة معاير عليها الثرمو ديسك ثم سيفصل المروحة اذن عدم كفاءة فى التوزيع اذن انخفاض الاداء العام للثلاجة
4- مجارى الهواء غير مغلقة ام مفتوحة و سالكة؟
5-لو هناك بوابة هواء تأكد انها مش معلقة على وضع الغلق و للتأكد ممكن تنزع البوابة من الكابينة و تشغل الثلاجة و تجرب
*مع مراعاة
*ان الثلاجة تستخدم استخداما صحيحا
بمعنى
-المكان جيد التهوية
-لا يتم وضع اشياء ساخنة بداخلها
اجزاء الدائرة الاخرى تعمل بكفاءة مثل السخان و التايمر و الثرموستات
.............................................
ولا تنسي انها وجهة نظر
​


----------



## Tanuf3737 (24 يوليو 2009)

سلام عليكم صاحبي حبيت أسائلك الثلاجة محطوط فيها أغراض كثيرة المقصود من هذا الكلام انه انته سكرت فتحات الهواء ولهذا الهواء لا يعمل سركيوت داخل الثلاجة والمبخر يعمل ثلج بسرعة وتقل درجة التبريد نصحتي خلي مسافات داخل الثلاجة. وهذا مقترحي و الرجاء ارد


----------



## علي عبدالرحمن ** (24 يوليو 2009)

اشرف 66 قال:


> إلا انني وجدت سلك مفصول عن عمد ولما سألت الرجل من قام بهذا ... طبعا قال معرفش ... السلك مفصول من الروزتة من قبلها ومن بعدها ويوجد الطرف قبل الروزتة اما الطرف الاخر الخارج منها فغير موجود ... حاولت اعرف المكان الذي كان موصل اليه لكن للأسف لم اعرف الى اي جهة كان بتجه
> 
> عزيزى
> كلام جميل جدا توصلت الى العطل الرئيسى اى تم الغاء سلك انت لا تعرف اين يتجه او باى شىء موصول
> ...


اخي الكريم مهندس اشرف
اقسم لك اني بحست كثيرا عن المكان اللي من المفروض ان يتصل به هذا الكابل لكن دون جدوى
وهذا الكابل لونه هو ( اللون ) وهو طرف واحد ولا يمكن بالطبع توصيل اي جهاز بطرف واحد لو افترضنا ان هناك شئ تم رفعه من الثلاجة فلابد وان يكون موصل بطرفين على الاقل 
وتقبل شكري ثانية على اهتمامك​


----------



## علي عبدالرحمن ** (24 يوليو 2009)

شريف عبد الله قال:


> الأخ الفاضل
> اتوقع ان المشكلة كلها فى تكوين الثلج على المبخر بكثافة تعيق حركة الهواء بالثلا جة
> و الدليل
> انها تعمل بكفاءة فى البداية ثم ينخفض الاداء
> ...


اخي الفاضل مهندس شريف عبدالله 
تقبل تحياتي وامتناني
كل كلامك اتفهمه وهو جميل جداً وفني لأقصى حد 
المشكلة هذه الثلاجة ذهب اليها فنيون كثيرون جدا حتى الشركة المصنعة للثلاجة ارسلت فنييها اكثر من مرة وفي كل مرة يتم تغير اشياء وكل مرة الراجل يدفع فلوس ( الغريب ان كل مرة يتم تغيير اي شئ الثلاجة تعمل بكفاءة عالية الراجل المسكين يفرح ويقول كدة خلاص الثلاجة اتظبطت ايام معدودة وترجع زي الاول وهذا هو المحير ) اي اذا تم تغير التايمر تعمل بكفاءة ايام وتعود كذلك الثموستات ...ألخ لذلك من الصعب ان تجزم اين مكان العطل بالضبط  .... لذلك لم اقم بتغير اي شئ ولم اتقاضي اية نقود حتى على الزيارة والفحص لكني وعدت الرجل بالعودة الي مرة ثانية
اما من ناحية التهويه متوفرة وهي كذلك في الجو البارد والحار للعلم ( في الصيف والشتاء )
اتمنى لك دوام التوفيق
ولك مني جزيل الشكر​


----------



## papa (24 يوليو 2009)

ممكن يااخى الكريم يكون الديفروست لايعمل على توصيل الهيتر او تصريف المياة مسدود


----------



## علي عبدالرحمن ** (24 يوليو 2009)

tanuf3737 قال:


> سلام عليكم صاحبي حبيت أسائلك الثلاجة محطوط فيها أغراض كثيرة المقصود من هذا الكلام انه انته سكرت فتحات الهواء ولهذا الهواء لا يعمل سركيوت داخل الثلاجة والمبخر يعمل ثلج بسرعة وتقل درجة التبريد نصحتي خلي مسافات داخل الثلاجة. وهذا مقترحي و الرجاء ارد


اخي المهندس المحترم
تحياتي وشكري لك 
لكن المشكلة قائمة حتى والثلاجة فارغة من اي شئ
تقبل شكري العميق​


----------



## علي عبدالرحمن ** (24 يوليو 2009)

papa قال:


> ممكن يااخى الكريم يكون الديفروست لايعمل على توصيل الهيتر او تصريف المياة مسدود


مشكور اخي الكريم على اهتمامك 
و يارب نكتشف العطل ولكل من حاول مساعدتي له مني التحية والتقدير​


----------



## شريف عبد الله (25 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخى على عبد الرحمن و جميع الإخوة الكرام
و أتمنى أن تترجم اقتراحات الإخوة إلى تطبيق على الثلاجة المذكورة
​


----------



## abodonyara (26 يوليو 2009)

*الاخ علي*

الاخ علي 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
المشكله فنيه بحتة بمعني ان هناك خلل في الدائره الكهربائه يعيق عمل بعض الاجزاء مثل 
الهيتر الدفرست بدلليل (ان التايمر كل مرة بكون عطلان )و( الثرموستات ).
المروحه ( التاكد من دوره الهواء عبر المبخر هل هي يشكل صحيح )
اخيرا هناك انواع من الثلاجات تعمل حواف الابوب بهياتر كهربائيه تكون موصله بطريقه التوالي وعند تلف اي منها تعطل الدائرة.
الحل 
اعاده توصيل الدائره الكهربائه بشكل صحيح ( )
اختبار المروحه وتجاه الدفع للهواء وحجم المروحه


----------



## فنى تبريد2 (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى الكريم دى اول مشاركة ليا فى المنتدى وقرات كل كلام الاعضاء الكرام ولكى تريح نفسك من هذه المشكلة ابدا من الجذور ابحث عن الدائرة الكهربية للثلاجة على ظهرها وانقلها وابدا باختبار الاسلاك كلها واختبار كل مافى الثلاجة من مكونات كل على حدى واختبار التوصيل بشكل صحيح ولك فى كتاب المهندس صبرى بولس الخاص بالثلاجة الكهربيةالبسيطة والمركبه كل شىء تبحث عنه هتتعب شوية لكن هتجد الحل بنفسك ان شاء الله وتقبل مرورى


----------



## اشرف مطر (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## حمادة بندق (4 يناير 2010)

الكشف على ثرمو ديسك والسخان


----------



## mottohotto (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اولا فهم دائره الديفروست مهم قبل البدء فى الفحص و هناك اختلاف على الفنيين بوظيفه الديفروست و التايمر و السخان و الثيرموديسك التايمر يا جماعه هيعد كل ست ساعات اذا اخد اشاره من الثيرموديسك انه يعمل السخان فهو هياخد الاشاره دى و يحول الكهرباء الى السخان و يفصل الكمبروسر و يفضل السخان شغال لحد ما الثيرموديسك يقطع عنه الاشاره دى و يسخن و هنا النقطه المهمه يا اخى الفاضل هل الثيرمو ديسك يعمل ام لا و هل هو الاصلى ام لا و هل هو فى مكانه الصحيح ام لا 
التايمر يعمل بشكل صحيح و السخان لا يعمل لانك بتقول هناك تكون ثلج على المبخر اذا اطراف التايمر موصله بالخطأ و هناك اعتراف خطير منه و هو لون السلك المقطوع هو اللون البنى و هو صادفنى فى ثلاجات كتيره و هو التغذيه الخاصه بالسخان فيبدو ان احد الفنيين قام بإلغائه لعدم خبرته او بالخطا و هنا نشأ ما يلى 
الثلاجه تعمل بإستمرار و عند مرور 6 ساعات شعر الثيرموديسك بالثلج عند درجه حراره منخفضه فيعطى الاشاره الى السخان و يفصلها عن الكمبروسر و لكن للاسف السخان فى حاله عزل كهرباء اى لا يوجد تغذيه له و من هنا يفضل الثيرمو ديسك مغذى السخان اللى هو اساسا مش موصل له تغذيه و يحدث هنا ارتفاع بدرجه الحراره فيتصل صاحب الثلاجه و يحضر الفنى و يسيح فى الثلج لانه مغطى على الثيرموديسك و بيكون طبعا فاصل الكهرباء و عندما يذوب الثلج يفصل الثيرموديسك التغذيه عن السخان اللى هو اساسا مش واصل له كهرباء و تبدا الاشاره تتحول للكمبروسر و يبدأ العمل لمده 6 ساعات اخرى 
ملحوظه مهمه جدا يا جماعه التايمر ده 6 ساعات بيعد لحد عدد 6 ساعات و اذا جه بعد ما يعد 6 ساعات بثانيه واحده و لم يأخد الامر من الثيرموديسك بالفصل فانه هيكمل لحد كما 6 ساعات اخرى و هكذا 
الحل 
تروح عند الراجل الطيب ده و تعمل ما هو اتى 
تفك الغطاء الخاص بالمبخر 
و تفك الثيرمو ديسك من مكانه و تعمل عليه كوبرى و تعمل كوبرى بالتايمر و هى الطرف المشترك مع طرف السخان السخان و تشغل الكهرباء 
و تضع بنسه الامبير على السخان 
اذا اعطى قرأه فأنه يعمل و الدائره سليمه و انا اتحدى انه سلم بعد اذن المهندسين و الفنيين 
اما اذا عمل فمعنى هذا انه مكان الثيرموديسك ليس فى وضعه الصحيح او ليس الاصلى او ليس بالقيمه الاصليه 
شكرا


----------



## رياض الهيتي (4 يناير 2010)

أخي العزيز لحصر العطل في ثلاجات النوفروست نتجه بإتجاهين 
1- فحص منظومة التجميد ... وأعتقد في حالة ثلاجتك تعمل بصوره جيده والدليل تراكم الثلج على المكثف ( بشرط أن يغطي الثلج جميع المكثف).
2- منظومة الإذابه المكونه من الهيتر والدفروست ثرموستات والتايمر( المشترك بين المنظومتين) : 
لفحص منظومة الإذابه نقوم بتدوير التايمر يدوياً مع وجود الثلج المتراكم أي درجة حرارة الفريز تحت الصفر ونراقب الأمبير المسحوب يجب أن يكون بحدود 1 أمبير , في حالة عدم قراءة الأميتر أي قيمه فمعنى ذلك العطل في هذه المنظومه ولحصر العطل أكثر نقوم بإذابة الثلج وعمل توصيله بين طرفي الدفروست ثرموستات وإيصال الثلاجه مع ملاحظة إن التايمر قد قمت بإدارته يدوياً على وضع تشغيل المسخن في حالة عمل المسخن معنى ذلك عطل الدفوست ثرموستات .وإذا سخن الهيتر يكون العطل بالتايمر وأخشى أن تكون قد إستخدمت تايمر صيني لأن قسم منها جديدهولا تعمل, وهنالك أسباب أخرى ألخصها بمايلي:
1- تراكم الثلج بكميه أكثر في أسفل المكثف ( على فرض إن مكثف هذه الثلاجه عمودي داخل الفريز وليس أفقي تحت الفريز) معنى ذلك مشكله فب تصريف ماء الإذابه أما بسبب عطل الهيتر حول فتحت خروج الماء أو إنسداد الفتحه.
2- عدم كفاءة مروحة الفريزر يؤدي الى عدم توزيع الهواء بصوره جيده أو وجود عوائق في دكتات توزيع الهواء بين الفريزر وكابينة الطعام وهذا يؤدي الى تراكم الثلج.
3- ثرموستات الثلاجه الرئيسي لايقوم بإيقاف الضاغط عند وصول درجة الحراره الى 20 تحت الصفر , هذا ماعندي من مساعده,, وشكراً.


----------



## مستريورك (4 يناير 2010)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## saidtaha57 (9 يناير 2010)

نفس المشكلة عندي في هذا الموضوع
ولكنني و بقياس السخان ووجدته يعمل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t174048.html#post1449887
إخواني الكرام عندي ثلاجة16 قدم كريازي نوفرست مشكلتها الآن انها بتكون ثلج على المبخر بطريقة كبيرة جدا حتى انه يسد مجري الهواء المتوجه الى الكابينة وتبين ان السخانان المحيطان بالمبخر لا يعملان وبقياس السخانان تبين انهما سليمان وتم توصيل الكهرباء للسخانين بالكهرباء مباشرة للتأكد تبين انهما يعملان بكفائة [COLOR="DarkGreen"[/COLOR]ولست ادري لماذالا يعمل السخان اتوماتيكيا لإذابة الثلج [COLOR="DarkGreen"]*وهل هناك فيوز خاص بالسخان *افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا[/COLOR]
ملحوظة عند اذابة الثلج بالسيشوار تعمل الثلاجة بكفاءة لمدة يومان او ثلاثة حتى يتكون الثلج
فنرجو من الإخوة الكرام مساعدتنا متمنيا لأخي الكريم صاحب الموضوع كل خير واصلاح مشكلته


----------



## شريف عبد الله (10 يناير 2010)

*أود أن أكون لك ناصح أمين.*

بسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

بعد التأكد أن السخانات تعمل جيدا بتشغيلها مباشرة
و بالتنويه أن الثلاجة كفاء تها تسوء بعد يومين او ثلا ثة

أقول​ أن هناك اسباب قد تؤدي إلى ذلك وهى :
1- أن الثلاجة ليست محكمة الغلق من الجوانات وبالتالى هناك دخول هواء ساخن من الخارج باستمرار إلى الثلاجة مما يزيد من نسبة بخار الماء المتكاثف على المبخر وعندها يحدث تراكم الثلوج 
والواجب التأكد من الإحكام.​ 2- أرجو التأكد أن التايمر يعمل بانتظام وأنه لا يركن على إحدى الأوضاع بمعنى أنه قد يوجد سن من أسنان التروس الداخلية مكسور أو أن التايمر لا يحول على وضع السخان لأنه يركن فى وضع الموتور والواجب التأكد من استمرارية الدوران و عدم الركون كيف؟ بوضع علامة على ذراع التايمر الذى يدور أمامك او الذى تديره أنت بيديك وو ضع علامة مقابلة على جسم التايمر والمفروض أن التايمر غالبا يتم دورته خلال 6 الى 7 ساعات أى أن العلامة يجب أن تدور و تتقابل مع العلامة الاخرى بعد هذه الفترة.
3- التأكد من الثرمو ديسك أنه يعمل جيدا كيف؟ بقياس طرفيه بالافوميتر 
و لكن على حالتين و هو ساخن و هو بارد ​ أى أنه و هو ساخن فى درجة حرارة الجو العادية يجب ألا يقيس لأنه المفروض عندها الثلج على المبخر ذائب ولا حاجة لكى يعمل الثرموديسك ليدخل السخان فى الدائرة لإذابة الثلج
و هو بارد بوضعه فى الفريزر مثلا أو أى وسط بارد آخر يجب أن يقيس لكى يدخل السخان لشعوره بوجود الثلج وإن كان هناك حيود عن القياسات الصحيحة يجب تغييره بآخر مناسب.
4- التأكد من عمل المروحة لأنها لو كانت لا تعمل ستؤدى إلى سوء التوزيع من على المبخر بالتالى تراكم الثلج على المبخر ولكن ممكن استبعاد هذا السبب لأن الثلاجة - كما قلت - تعمل ليومين او ثلاثة جيدا ولو كانت المروحة بها عطل سينخفض الأداء بعد التشغيل على مبخر نظيف بساعة أو اثنين فقط.
والله أعلم
 ​


----------



## clim (10 يناير 2010)

*clim*



علي عبدالرحمن ** قال:


> السادة مهندسي التبريد والتكييف في البداية اشكركم لما تقدموه لنا من بعض علمكم زادكم الله علما ونفع بكم​
> 
> المشكلة
> ثلاجة 14 قدم ايديال نو فروست تعمل بكفاءة عالية جدا في بداية التشغيل لمدة ساعتين ثم تقل كفاءة التبريد تدريجيا حتى يتلاشى التبريد نهائياً
> ...


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (18 يناير 2010)

ربنا يجزيكم خير ويزيدكم علم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ماو جهت اليه الزميلة الكريمة هو ايضا ماغفلنا عن ذكره و نشكرلها هذه الاضافة التي تنم عن خبرة جيدة و هو احتمال قوي جدا بل قد يكون عدم شغل الهيتر هو السبب و جزاها الله خير الجزاء
و الحقيقة ان الاخ العزيز لم يذكر لنا هل هي ثلاجة و اللا مجمدة واللا ثلاجة عرض و في اي شئ تستخدم و نوعها وصفة المبخر و المكثف و حالة المروحة وحال سخان اذابة الصقيع و حساسه 
يعني لازم لما نقدم على اصلاح جهاز يكون التعرف على مكوناته اول شئ و تسجيل هذه المكونات 
ثم نجدول عملية الفحص و الاصلاح و المراقبة و نشوف النتيجة 
و لاننا لم نر شئ فانا اقول للاخ المجتهدعلي :لا تيأس و حاول مرة اخري ولو موش ح تاخد أجر ، و انا متأكد انك ح تنجح و ستسعد بانجازك باذن الله و ح تفيد الجميع بانجازك 
الصيانة عايزة صبرو تفكير و منطق تفكيري يربط بين المكون و وظيفته و خامته و عمره و الظروف المحيطة به - موش علم نفس لكن انت تتعامل مع مريض اخرس 
و سأقول لك انني عالجت ثلاجة منزلية في شهر و خسرت فلوس قد تمن واحدة جديدة لكن تعلمت كتير منها و شفت من خلالها كيف تعامل الاخوة الفنيين معها دون اعتبار الا لكم سيربحون و الثلاجة مريضة و الاخوة اللي عالجوها اماتوها و كانت الغلطة من الشركة اللي صنعتها و الاخوة كملوا عليها لانهم مع احترامي نظام : خد خميسه حتي لو ماقرأ ، 
وواضح انك بتحب المهنة و المهنة لن تخذلك و اتمني لك النجاح و كلنا في خدمتك
وفقكم الله و احنا متابعين معاك


----------



## S A S (18 يناير 2010)

اخي الفاضل مشكلة هذا الموديل هو ظهور تسريب في الكوندنسر بسبب ملامسته لحوض المياه اسفل الثلاجه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 يناير 2010)

انا اعتقد انه لازم حضرتك تشوف ثلاجة مماثلة و تفحصها كهربيا : نقط الثرموستات / نقط توصيل التايمر ممكن تكون معكوسة فلا تعطي فرصة لاذابة الصقيع 
سخان الدفروست و حساس الدفروست لان طالما حد قبلك لعب في الثلاجة بدون علم فكرني بالميكانيكية زمان لما كانو يعملو صيانة لجرار روسي يرمي نصف مكونات المحرك و يقول مالهاش لازمة 
فتعالي على نفسك و بشوية صبر ح توصل للحل 
من ضمن التوقعات ان الكابيلري تيوب تكون غير كافية من حيث القطر و تتجلط الرطوبة في لحظة تمام تكون الصقيع و في غياب عمل سخان الدفروست وحتلاحظ انخفاض صوت الكمبرسور لدرجة الاختناق 
اعمل تسلسل للاعطال اذا كذا سليم افحص كذا 
و حتوصل و انا حاحاول افكر في منهاج يوصلنا للعطل الحقيقي 
مع تحياتي


----------



## الددة خالد (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم عندى ثلاجة كريلزى 14-او 16 قدم نو فرست بتكون ثلج فى الفريزر وعندما قمت بفك الثلجة بالمياة الساخنة وجدت ان احد الهيترين وهو الاكبر بعد توصيلة بالكهرباء مباشرة لا يخن كلة بل يسخن منة حوالى 30 سم فهل هذ هو السبب وهل من الطبيعى انة يكون شغال جزء منة فقط افيدونى افادكم اللة


----------



## waleed almasry (24 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيز يجب عليك اتباع الخطوات الاتية 
اولا :
فصح ترمستات الديفروست الموجودة علي المبخر هل هو يقوم بعملية التوصيل ام لا ايضا تقوم بتشغيل التيمر اذا توقف الضاغط وبدء السخان في عملة يكون التروستات سليم واذا لم يعمل يكون معطل ويجب استبدالة لانة يجب ان يغلق عند درجة حرارة (0)

ثانيا :
وضع التيمر علي وضع ديفروست وتركة وثم الرجوع بعد 40 دقيقة لة وفحصة هل هو قام باعادة تشغيل الضاغط ام لا في حال وجود الضاغط لا يعمل والسخان في حالة تشغيل يكون التيمر معطل ويجب فحص الاسلاك الواصلة به واعلم ان التيمر تم تغيرة ولاكني اقصد بذلك ان المشكلة هي عدم وصول تياركهربائي الي التيمر وليس التيمر نفسة واذا وجت الضاغط يعمل فعليك بالانتقال للمرحلة الثالثة 

ثالثا:
يجب فحص السخنات الموجودة في حوض تصريف الماء وذلك بتوصيل التيار الكهربائي لها مباشر اذا بدء في العمل عليك بفحص الدائرة الكهربائية الموصلة له 

باختصار المشكلة عند في 
1- تيمر الديفروست 
2- ترمستات الدفروست 
3- بنسبة 80% من كلامك المشكلة في سخان حوض الماء 
والله الموفق 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## waleed almasry (24 يناير 2010)

اخي الكريم عفو علي النسيان ارجو منك فحص السخان نفسة هل يعمل ام لا هام جدا قبل اي شيء


----------



## شادي اسلام (28 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اعزائي الكرام طلبنا من قبل كتاب بالعربي شامل بالتفاصيل والصور الموضحة لاصلاح اعطال الثلاجة الكهربائية الكريازي النوفورست لانها كثيرة الاعطال وحتي الان لا يوجد ارجو تحقيق ذلك وشكرا*


----------



## zaki5555 (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## المارد الجبار (18 فبراير 2011)

احتمال يكون في مشكلة في الباميتل فيوز الخاص بالسخانات
او وجود رطوبة بالمجفف يعمل علي سدد في الدائرة ( سدد متحرك)


----------



## akram_hnna (3 فبراير 2012)

طريقة كشف على كارتة اليكترونى فى الثلاجة النوفرست بدل التايمر  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو الرد سريعا


----------



## عبدالله حسنى حساني (3 فبراير 2012)

اخى الحبيب العيب عندك ليس فى ذلك ولا ذاك العيب فى حاجتين
الاول المروحه التى داخل المبخر هل تعمل ولا لا واذا كانت تعمل تأكد من ان المفتاح بتاع المروحه المثبت بالباب هل بيعمل ولا لا 
اما السبب الثانى هو السخانات اخرجها وقسها واذا تأكدت انها تعمل قيس الثرمودسك بتاع السخانات ممكن يكون فاصل
لان الثلاجه بعد ساعتين بتكون المشكله قائمه انا ارى السبب المورحه او مفتاح المروحه


----------



## akram_hnna (16 مايو 2012)

ارجو المساعدة يوجد عندى عطل تلاجة ايديال اليت نوفرست المشكلة هى انى بلف اكرة التيايمر الثلاجة لم تفصل قمت بتغيرالتايمر الثلاجة عملت بصورة طبيعية لمدة يومين ثم رجع العطل تانى ثم رجعت على الثرموديسك سليم ثم رجعت على الفيوز لقيتة سليم ثم رجعت على السخان اللى على المبخر لقيتة سليم ملحوظة التبريدكويس لكن الثلاجة لم تفصل لمدة يومين ماذا افعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ارجو الرد سريعاااااا


----------



## شحته شنان (6 أغسطس 2012)

جزكم الله خيرا على الاستفادة انا عندى ثلاجة اديال نوفرست 18 قدم كانت تعمل بكفائة لاكن من ول رمضان وهى تسقع المياة فى الفريزر بالعافية وجربت الشحت والمراوح فوق وتحت ولصرف والجوانت لدرجة نى بفكر بيعه خالص كان عندى كريزى 10\5 قدم قعدت معاي عشر سنوات محستش بيها ولتبريد ملوش حل لما قلنا نكبر شوي تعبنا وزهقنت وبفكر بيعها


----------



## شحته شنان (6 أغسطس 2012)

اكرم هنا تكدو من الثرمستات والتايمر يكون بيفصل


----------



## عمادالجعفرى (6 أغسطس 2012)

:28::77::77:


----------



## عمادالجعفرى (6 أغسطس 2012)

*حضرتك تاكد من سرعة المروحة ممكن بتكون تعمل وبعد كده المروحة بتقفش .... 
وتاكد من السخان ممكن تكون مقاومته قليله ....
وجرب التايمر شوفه هايدخل السخانات ولا لا وشوفه هايعمل تانى 
جرب وشوف وكل مشكلة وليها حل لا تياس*


----------



## جلال محمد فريد (31 أكتوبر 2012)

افحص جوان باب الفريزر قد يكون غير محكم من مكان معين ويسرب الهواء البارد


----------



## حميد الازيرجاوي (1 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم علي عبد الرحمن 
عندي ملاحظة بسيطة هل فحصت ااوفر لود مع فحص تيار الثلاجة


----------



## abdelsalamn (8 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراجزيلا


----------

